# How to Remove Earwax From Toddler's Ears?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Dd ruptured an eardrum over New Year's & she *finally* let our doctor look in it on Wednesday. The doc said she couldn't see anything because there was so much wax - like enough that if I can't get it out she wants to blast it out which I heard was pretty painful.
She said to soak a cotton ball with peroxide & stick it in her ear, not down the canal, just in her ear, for 15 minutes & then get in the shower & with a bulb syringe full of warm water, flush her ears. So far I've done it once & tried to clean them with a Q-tip afterwards, which she didn't really let me do....

What's the deal with ear cleaning anyways? Isn't the old saying "Don't put anything in your ear smaller than your elbow?" Then how could I have prevented this wax build up?

What about ear candling? Would that work on a just-turned-3 yr old? How do you guys ger rid of a huge hunk of wax in your children's ears?


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

We usually pour peroxide directly into the ear while laying on our side and let it soak and it loosens things up. Since a toddler wouldn't sit still long enough for that, I'd go with pouring some in and then the cotton ball or just inserting a saturated cotton ball and then flushing out like you've tried.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

I'd be more concerned that she wanted to "blast" the earwax out. I worked in a peds clinic and did many an earwash, and the thing the kids hated was holding still. I always asked them if it hurt and they always said no. It's just a 60 cc syringe full of warm water. No blasting. Basically, just a more effective bulb syringe.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama*
I'd be more concerned that she wanted to "blast" the earwax out. I worked in a peds clinic and did many an earwash, and the thing the kids hated was holding still. I always asked them if it hurt and they always said no. It's just a 60 cc syringe full of warm water. No blasting. Basically, just a more effective bulb syringe.


I've had to do the same thing for myself, I get wax buildup pretty badly, to the point that using a q-tip just tends to push it in further.

Like a pp said, my doc told me to pour peroxide down in my ear.. about a capful. Wait about ten minutes (which is the tough part with a toddler) and then flush with the syringe of warm water. It's a little messy, and the peroxide does stain so perhaps have them naked or with an old towel around the shoulders.

there is also an ear wax remover in drop form from simalison... I use their regular ear drops on dd when she is teething and has terrible ear pain and it works great for her. I noticed the wax remover says it is for adults, not sure why... I haven't tried it on her yet but I do intend to try it on myself and see if it works as well as the peroxide/flush combo.


----------

